# View from London Bridge to Tower Bridge.



## littleowl (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2015)

Beautiful, I love the hazy effect. Interestingly, the colour of the water closely mirrors that of the ocean near my home.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 29, 2015)

That's a long shot from Lake Havasu Arizona to the tower Bridge.  The original "London Bridge" is the one here in Arizona, the one in London was built in 1973. 

London  Bridge – London Bridge has existed in one form or another for nearly  2,000 years now. It’s the site of the oldest crossing of the River  Thames on record. The London Bridge that still stands today dates from  1973. So, despite the fact London Bridge has existed here the longest,  the actual bridge standing today is one of the more modern bridges over  the Thames in London. 


Here is the original.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember seeing London Bridge when it was about to be dismantled  (circa 1968).  All the individual stone blocks had been numbered so that it could be rebuilt in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 29, 2015)

Right CL,   They  painted numbers in red paint and they were all stacked by the River when I first saw it.  I lived in Lake Havasu  later and crossed it many times.  Beautiful old bridge.


----------



## oldman (Nov 2, 2015)

Took this picture this past August.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2015)

Me 2012 I think. 




And Ugandan daughter 2010


----------

